# Can I have some cheese to go with my whine please?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all

Not sure how long my post will last on Aristo's forum, but check the link below for the reason I need cheese.

http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulletinforums/showthread.php?t=18106


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That SUCKS and doesn't give Aristo a good name for their products or service!!!! 

Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Any way to add lube to the gearbox? Lube it and let it run for a while. That might help


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very rare that it is gearbox whine... almost always misalignment between motors and gearboxes.. 

You cannot lube the gearboxes without complete and utter disassembly of the motor block and then the gearboxes themselves, there is no lube port. 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The one Aristo returned to me had grease all over it. I think they may have dunked it in a tub of grease


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, flawed attempt at repair... those gearboxes are very tough mechanically, large gear, nice ball bearings, never had a problem mechanically... (electrically, gauge wise, etc. is another story) 

Every noisy gearbox I have gotten my hands on was made better by re-aligning the motors, and sometimes removing extra foam pads... 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried re-aligning 

did no good


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

It really is a shame that the customer has to come up with their own methods of repair for relatively expensive items. My LHS owner asked me if I could repair a older TE that was sold as new old stock, never used. Neither the shop owner nor the customer could get it to work.
The shop owner sent it back to the manufacturer with all the info and history. He received it back after three months, not repaired, no information and not even an acknowledgment from the manufacturer that he or the item ever existed. The shop owner tried several times to contact the repair department or anyone alive and breathing to no avail. 
I repaired the unit (bad integrator cap in the receiver) for him but by this time the original customer moved on to a MTH unit. The LHS owner is understandably gun shy about this manufacturer. 
Steve


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Her are three videos with the sound of each brick 

The first is the brick that makes the least gear whine. 

Second is the brick I sent off to Aristo Craft and was returned with the same loud gear whine. 

Third is the brick I just bought as being new. After running all three one right after another, I relaized just how bad the new one ran. 

I looked the new brick over after running it, and the screws on the wheels are all sharp from a screw driver and with that I'm pretty sure it is used with new wheels installed. 

I contacted the seller, a Hobby Shop and was told to return it for a refund. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3a9iJvFbvM 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsRAwr_u29A 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ5NjqA4rVI


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I had a near identical problem with a brand new USA GP30...Whined like a dentist drill. USA was not keen on shipping a replacement, but was open to repairing mine if I sent it back. The shipping back to USA for warrantee was almost as much as buying a new power block. Rather than risk shipping loss or damage I just bit the bullet and ordered a new block. I was lucky as the 1st replacement fixed the issue. It has turned me off buying another however.


----------

